# Go Gators!!!!!!



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I hoped UF would win, but never in my wildest dreams did I think they would DESTROY Ohio St! Sweet!:cheer2:


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

That was a blowout. I was expecting more from Ohio state. So what if you lose one of your stars that doesn't mean you have to let them score over 40 pts. It was pretty similar to last years rose bowl if you ask me. I like the closer games but what are you going to do.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Quote myself from PT:

"All I have to say to Ohio is "WTF?" They were slow, confused, childish, idiotic, and played as a second rate team. I found the game to be rather boring as Florida just picked apart OSU.

Funny how OSU did the SAME thing to Michigan yet they were too dumb to protect themselves against it. Spread the defense and nail the holes. Is it really that hard to have near professionals switch to a man coverage system? NO! Gee, stick with what you know and get your ass kicked or switch to a new system for a series or two...hmmmm. Florida didn't do anything unheard of, just simple pitch and catch football."


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Great game florida, you really brought it tonight...

what a dissapointing performance from OSU. I'm still a buckeye fan though.

GO BUCKS!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

One team showed up, one didn't. Pretty boring championship game. Which leads me to this........

WAY TO GO BOISE STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13-0, exciting bowl game........ Stand up and cheer for the little guys!

.... Sorry Bert, couldn't resist.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> WAY TO GO BOISE STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13-0, exciting bowl game........ Stand up and cheer for the little guys!
> 
> .... Sorry Bert, couldn't resist.


 I'm with you on that one, Bryce. That was the most exciting football game I've ever watched.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I think Florida should have a Co national tittle. If you ask me right now LSU is the strongest team in NCAA Football and I dont want to leave out Boise ST. I told everyone that Fl would beat OH by 20 points man did I collect big this year. Can anyone tell me a good team that OH ever beat this year. Na I didnt think so.


----------

